# tire repair



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2010)

i suffered a season ending small tear in the sidewall of my rear tire last summer. anyone ever take a tube patch and applied it to the inside of the sidewall?  

or am i just being stupid and should spend the few bucks for a new tire?


----------



## EOS (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd play it safe and go with a new tire...
________
essential vaaapp


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> or am i just being stupid and should spend the few bucks for a new tire?



This.^

 I have the original pair of tires off my Cannondale if you want them for free, not a lot of miles, also not the best traction on wet roots and rocks.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I have the original pair of tires off my Cannondale if you want them for free, not a lot of miles, also not the best traction on wet roots and rocks.



nice of you to offer jeff but i'll just swing by the local bike shop to grab a new tire. i have to go right by it tonight anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Get a new tire.  You can patch the sidewall with tape (or whatever) to get out of the woods, but then it's a good idea to get a new tire once you get out.

I have several tires with small tears in the sidewalls, that are otherwise fine.  It's pretty frustrating...


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2010)

Ever notice how much more expensive bicycle tires are compared to your car tires....especially if you're talking about per weight!


----------



## Marc (Apr 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> Ever notice how much more expensive bicycle tires are compared to your car tires....especially if you're talking about per weight!



Some road tubulars can be $200 per tire or more.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> Some road tubulars can be $200 per tire or more.



:-o


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> Ever notice how much more expensive bicycle tires are compared to your car tires....especially if you're talking about per weight!



I try not to think about it, and always buy them on sale unless I'm stuck and need to buy from the LBS.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw a friend sew a sidewall with waxed thread and he rode that tire for a while with no issues, but generally a sidewall or tread rip mean the end of a tire. The force of the tube just wants to pull that sucker apart. 

John


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I saw a friend sew a sidewall with waxed thread and he rode that tire for a while with no issues, but generally a sidewall or tread rip mean the end of a tire. The force of the tube just wants to pull that sucker apart.
> 
> John



That's pretty hardcore!

Gary got me thinking about attempting to patch some sidewalls, even though I told him not to.  Especially now that Specialized seems to have dropped it's lifetime warranty...:???:


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty hardcore!
> 
> Gary got me thinking about attempting to patch some sidewalls, even though I told him not to.  Especially now that Specialized seems to have dropped it's lifetime warranty...:???:



They sell tire boots for this purpose:  But as others have said...its intended as a temporary fix..but I have used them for longer than just to get off the trails:


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Gary got me thinking about attempting to patch some sidewalls, even though I told him not to.  Especially now that Specialized seems to have dropped it's lifetime warranty...:???:



I decided to go against my own original advice to Gary and patched a sidewall that had a small hole in it the other day.  I was going to use duct tape, but couldn't find any.   I used a regular tube patch instead.  The tire is pretty new, and I like how it performs, so I took a chance.  It's been holding without any problems for a few rides now.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2010)

You carrying an extra tire with you now too? Or is it on Carries bike for the test


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You carrying an extra tire with you now too? Or is it on Carries bike for the test



No, but I should probably start carrying duct tape at least.


----------



## gmcunni (May 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I decided to go against my own original advice to Gary and patched a sidewall that had a small hole in it the other day.  I was going to use duct tape, but couldn't find any.   I used a regular tube patch instead.  The tire is pretty new, and I like how it performs, so I took a chance.  It's been holding without any problems for a few rides now.



i replaced my tire but will try the patch as well, just to have a spare laying around.  took a look a the bad tire, didn't realize how flimsy the sidewalls really are. my hole is really more of a tear.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I decided to go against my own original advice to Gary and patched a sidewall that had a small hole in it the other day.  I was going to use duct tape, but couldn't find any.   I used a regular tube patch instead.  The tire is pretty new, and I like how it performs, so I took a chance.  It's been holding without any problems for a few rides now.



How's the patch holding up?

I noticed this morning when I was loading my bike that I have a small bubble forming on the side wall of my rear tire. It is not all the way thru, something nicked the rubber on the side and tore a few of the threads.

Plan on patching it today with a tube patch so I can ride tonight and then pick up a new tire when I am by the bike shop.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> How's the patch holding up?
> 
> I noticed this morning when I was loading my bike that I have a small bubble forming on the side wall of my rear tire. It is not all the way thru, something nicked the rubber on the side and tore a few of the threads.
> 
> Plan on patching it today with a tube patch so I can ride tonight and then pick up a new tire when I am by the bike shop.



The patch is holding fine.  I ended up putting one on the inside and outside.  Unfortunately another hole is forming right next to it and there's a couple more thin spots on other parts of the sidewall.  I have a really thick DH tube in there now, otherwise the tube would be poking through the new hole.  I think it's time for a new tire...  I need to find one with thicker sidewalls...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

My other option is to throw on one of the xc 2.0 CST tires(the ones I can't give away!) off my Cannondale. I did throw one in the car just in case.  It should make for an interesting ride with it on!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think it's time for a new tire...  I need to find one with thicker sidewalls...



what kind of tires are they? I remember you riding some Spesh tires last year

Spesh tires are notorious for thin sidewalls. It wasn’t that big of a deal with the old lifetime tire warranty program, but the new one is like a month or something. They do offer most of their tires in a more expensive 'Armadillo' version with thicker reinforced sidewalls.  I am running a Kenda Nevegal DTC and a Kenda Excavator DTC on my HT and have played around switching them front and rear. I have found the Excavator to be a much better front tire, and also a better rear tire than the Nevegal. IMO they both have equal grip as rear, however the Excavator feels like it rolls better to me. The downside is the Excavators cost more.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

Put a tube patch on the inside along with a piece of duct tape! Still has a slight bulge in the spot.

Heading out to Case shortly to give it a good test on all the rocky trials there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Heading out to Case shortly to give it a good test on all the rocky trials there.



WTF ........ I didn't want to ride today or anything.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> WTF ........ I didn't want to ride today or anything.



I know, that's why we didn't invite you!:razz: Thinking of riding tomorrow too if the weather is good.

Line street today, should be rolling by 4:30.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> what kind of tires are they? I remember you riding some Spesh tires last year



Specialized Purgatory, which I got from trading in an old Specialized tire with a hole in the sidewall.  Once I blow through my current stock of Specialized tires I'm not buying any more.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Put a tube patch on the inside along with a piece of duct tape! Still has a slight bulge in the spot.
> 
> Heading out to Case shortly to give it a good test on all the rocky trials there.



Held up pretty good! Will probably just keep an eye on it and keep riding it until it is shot.

In the mean time I will pick up another one to have ready.


----------

